# Phase One Unveils the Future of High-End Photography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

```
<em>Introduces the Phase One XF Camera System — a Fully Modular Platform Designed to Inspire New Imaging Possibilities</em></p>
<p>COPENHAGEN, June 2, 2015 — Phase One todayintroduced the new standard in professional photography equipment. Designed in-house by Phase One, the XF Camera System represents a fundamental re-engineering of all key elements in a modern camera system. With robust, aerial-grade mechanics, advanced electronics, a new autofocus platform, new modularity options, new software and customizable touch controls, this system is based on more than 20 years of digital imaging design expertise, a commitment to open systems, and a relentless focus on image quality.</p>
<p>“Our key objective is to help the world’s best photographers capture more epic images, to stand out as artists and have fun in the process,” said Henrik O. Håkonsson, President, Phase One. “Our new XF Camera System is designed to be like a ‘Stradivarius’ in the hands of an expert.”</p>
<p>Phase One has designed the XF Camera System to deliver its fastest, most robust and most expandable camera system for professional photographers. Important advancements include:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>New Autofocus Platform – </strong>The XF Camera System marks an important milestone for Phase One — a new patent pending and fully controlled in-house autofocus system: the Honeybee Autofocus Platform (HAP-1).</li>
<li><strong>New Flexible OneTouch User Interface (UI)</strong> – Based on clean Scandinavian design principles, the OneTouch UI is a seamless and highly customizable combination of dials, keys and touch screens, allowing photographers to personalize camera controls for their specific shooting requirements, via camera or software. Using a new modern Phase One Camera OS, the OneTouch UI is user upgradeable and will evolve in accordance with customer needs and feedback.</li>
<li><strong>New IQ3 Digital Backs –</strong> A new full frame IQ3 80MP digital back is the first of its kind to offer exposures of up to 60 minutes using a new and Phase One-exclusive imaging sensor. It joins the new IQ3 60MP and IQ3 50MP digital backs — all three of which feature a high-bandwidth interface that enables advanced tools in the new OneTouch UI, including power-sharing capabilities.</li>
<li><strong>New Lenses Ready for 100MP and Beyond</strong> – Two new Phase One Schneider Kreuznach Leaf Shutter lenses — 120mm and 35mm — are both designed to resolve beyond 100MP. They add to Phase One’s range of 20 high-resolution medium format optics, including a dedicated Leaf Shutter range, a Focal Plane range, specialty and zooms, and support for 60 legacy lenses.</li>
<li><strong>New Capture One Pro 8.3 –</strong> Delivering the market’s best RAW image quality, more than 25 advanced photographic tools, and industry leading professional workflow, Capture One Pro 8.3 is built specifically for the XF Camera System and supports more than 300 different models of 35mm DSLRs. It offers the option to customize XF camera controls and delivers up to 30 percent faster tethered shooting.</li>
<li><strong>New Modular Viewfinders</strong> – The XF Camera System introduces a new 90° Prism viewfinder and a new waist-level finder. The full frame solid glass prism viewfinder is the brightest of its kind, and comes standard on all XF cameras. The new waist-level viewfinder (an industry classic) can measure exposure thanks to the HAP-1 autofocus platform ability to perform light metering.</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-20617 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/9435808748/'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/9435808748-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="9435808748" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/2859506003/'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2859506003-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="2859506003" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/2720043874/'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2720043874-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="2720043874" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/5596421315/'><img width="150" height="112" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/5596421315-150x112.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="5596421315" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/1808231038/'><img width="150" height="112" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1808231038-150x112.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="1808231038" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/2477278946/'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2477278946-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="2477278946" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/phase-one-unveils-the-future-of-high-end-photography/attachment/0643055865/'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/0643055865-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="0643055865" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<p><strong>Phase One Medium Format Advantages</strong>

Medium format sensors are 2.5 times larger than those found in high-end 35mm DSLRs. They produce unmatched resolution combined with large, high dynamic range pixels with exceptional wide angular response. Phase One always aims to customize its sensors, and has developed a world leading expertise in sensor design and optimization. And, while other cameras simply offer interchangeable lenses, Phase One’s commitment to an open platform philosophy extends beyond its choice of lenses to its camera body, viewfinders and digital backs, all of which are interchangeable for maximum creative options – (including the option to interface with other manufacturers, such as mounting a back on a technical camera) — as well as long-term upgrade possibilities and investment value.</p>
<p><strong>Phase One XF Medium Format Camera Delivers Fastest Response time</strong>

The Phase One XF camera is built on an all-new electronics architecture using faster processors, with new sensor advancements (including gyroscopic sensors and accelerometers) and an integrated wireless Profoto flash trigger.</p>
<p><strong>The “Honeybee Autofocus Platform” (HAP-1)</strong> is designed with a new custom processor and high-resolution CMOS AF sensor that combines a unique floating-point architecture and fully programmable interface. It is built for precision in typical professional environments using a new white spectrum focus assist light and Phase One developed patterns. With the new Hyperfocal Point Focusing feature, it is possible to set a Hyperfocal point for each lens and have HAP-1 automatically return to that specific point when needed.</p>
<p><strong>The New XF OneTouch User Interface</strong> is designed for power and simplicity.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Intuitive Touch</strong> – There are two touch screens: A 1.6” grip screen is designed for clear visibility under any lighting condition using a transflective capacitive touch display. On the back is a 3.2” retina touch screen designed to show high-quality image previews, with the ability to zoom to 100 percent with a single tap.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Soft-configured controls</strong> – The XF Camera controls can be controlled from the camera or via tethered computer/mobile device. Three customizable dial and six customizable controls let photographers personalize the operation of each control to support their needs at any given time.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Upgradeable Camera OS</strong> – The new XF Camera OS powering its OneTouch UI allows for easy and fast upgrades that will provide both new features and unique customization in accordance with the feedback of our customers. XF Camera Systems users are encouraged to submit ideas and feature requests and will be able to easily upgrade their system at regular intervals to benefit from new features.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>The New IQ3 Digital Backs –</strong> These include the first Phase One exclusive 80-megapixel sensor capable of 60 minutes exposure. IQ3 Digital Backs use a new high-capacity interface capable of delivering faster data transmission and power sharing between the system’s two batteries. The IQ3 high-capacity interface is the enabler of many advanced integration features and will be the foundation for OneTouch UI updates for years to come.</p>
<p><strong>Capture One 8.3</strong> <strong>– </strong>Capture One distinguishes Phase One systems from the rest, to offer photographers the most consistent image quality, by industry leading RAW conversion and image processing tools. With this update, Capture One delivers 30 percent faster tethered shooting. And with direct Wi-Fi connectivity of the IQ3 range, capturing images on the XF can be triggered from Capture Pilot running on any iOS device.</p>
<p><strong>Unparalleled Service & Support</strong>

Phase One offers best in class support, including guaranteed 8-hour response time for hardware customers, an unparalleled 5-year system warranty, 5-year uptime guarantee, and support directly from Phase One as well as through a worldwide network of carefully selected partners.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong>

Phase One XF camera system configurations are available now through Phase One photography partners worldwide: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners">www.phaseone.com/partners</a></p>
<p>XF camera body, IQ3 Digital Back, Prism Viewfinder & Schneider Kreuznach 80mm LS lens:</p>
<ul>
<li>XF IQ3 80MP – $48,990.00 / 38.990,00 EUR</li>
<li>XF IQ3 60MP – $41,990.00 / 33.990,00 EUR</li>
<li>XF IQ3 50MP – $40,990.00 / 31.990,00 EUR</li>
</ul>
<p>Phase One Schneider Kreuznach Leaf Shutter lenses:</p>
<ul>
<li>35mm – $6,490.00 / 5.490,00 EUR</li>
<li>120mm – $6,490.00 / 5.490,00 EUR</li>
</ul>
<p>All systems come with Capture One 8.3 software for optimal RAW image processing and image editing.</p>

<p><!--more--></p>
```


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll take two. 

One for each lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2015)

Will wait for rebates ;D


----------



## distant.star (Jun 2, 2015)

.
I'll believe it when I see the cat pictures!


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 2, 2015)

This actually matters a lot, as Phase was being held back by their DF/DF+ bodies. The Hasselblad H body is much nicer, and will take a wider number of backs (with the right mount of course), but there are some cool tidbits that matter. For example, you can set a hyperfocal point in the AF, and with a single touch, go to that position with that lens and aperture setting.


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2015)

Will they make an adapter so I can put my Canon kit lens on it.

BTW what is factor that converts 35mm lens into PhaseOne format? the way i figure it, ignoring aspect ratio the multiplier is 1.6. So my 600mm Canon F4 on a Phase1, give the equivalent FOV as ~400mm on a FF Canon.

Great for wide angles, terrible for long glass.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 2, 2015)

Can I fit this in my vest pocket?


----------



## Eldar (Jun 2, 2015)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Can I fit this in my vest pocket?


You´d better be a big guy, with a big vest ...


----------



## meywd (Jun 2, 2015)

What should I get, a Phase One XF kit with the two lenses or the 1200mm ? ;D


----------



## Jeffrey (Jun 2, 2015)

I give Phase One a huge amount of credit for listening to us regarding features we have wanted with their camera bodies and backs, then moving ahead and including the list of "wants" into their new gear. This is a huge move forward in the medium format world. I'm very much looking forward to shooting the new gear soon.


----------



## Brymills (Jun 2, 2015)

RGF said:


> Will they make an adapter so I can put my Canon kit lens on it.
> 
> BTW what is factor that converts 35mm lens into PhaseOne format? the way i figure it, ignoring aspect ratio the multiplier is 1.6. So my 600mm Canon F4 on a Phase1, give the equivalent FOV as ~400mm on a FF Canon.
> 
> Great for wide angles, terrible for long glass.



But isn't the issue that an EF lens won't be big enough to fill a medium format sensor?


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 2, 2015)

Does it have dual card slots ?


----------



## meywd (Jun 2, 2015)

Brymills said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Will they make an adapter so I can put my Canon kit lens on it.
> ...



true, its best to have that 120mm macro lens that resolves 100MP on a 5DSR.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Does it have dual card slots ?



It'd better or no professional would ever use it. It would be just a feature- crippled camera for amateurs.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 2, 2015)

Brymills said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Will they make an adapter so I can put my Canon kit lens on it.
> ...



Actually, a number of lenses do work with the backs, especially with the smaller 50mp CMOS. The Alpa FPS will allow for you to mount and work EF lenses, with a medium format back. The 17mm and 24mm TS lenses are used a lot, and even the 85mm/1.2 II.

https://captureintegration.com/top-10-features-of-the-alpa-12-fps/
http://forum.luminous-landscape.com/index.php?topic=82361.0


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jun 2, 2015)

Did I read it correctly, they say it is a full frame sensor? Wouldn't that be the biggest news in digital MF history?


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 2, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Did I read it correctly, they say it is a full frame sensor? Wouldn't that be the biggest news in digital MF history?



Nope, same sensor size as the previous 60/80mp ccds


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2015)

Brymills said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Will they make an adapter so I can put my Canon kit lens on it.
> ...



Of course ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been wondering why no-one makes the top LCD screen touch enabled. Makes perfect sense to me, and basically replaces a bazillion dials and the quick control button for the main screen irrelevant.
It would be hard to use without looking at it, but so is the quick control menu.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 3, 2015)

Seems to have really only two issues, the new honey bee focus system sounds great, but the reality is it's still centre only oriented, so it's focus, hold, and recompose, it's a shame they couldn't resolve this.

And the only other thing I can think of is the requirement to sell body parts to fund it.

But I definitely liked the old system, I'll like this more.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 3, 2015)

Clearly not for professionals – uses touch screens.


----------



## sanj (Jun 3, 2015)

Many HILARIOUS comments.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 4, 2015)

The glaring omission of course, is lack of a pancake lens in the lineup. How it this thing going to compete with mirrorless bodies in terms of portability without one?


----------



## Aglet (Jun 4, 2015)

I like it. I hope they put enough flexibility into it to allow them to provide an EVF when they realize it might actually be a good option for some situations. Then they can leave the shiny barn-door up and the seismograph display will be really flat for the shot.


----------



## Nitroman (Jun 4, 2015)

But seriously ... at those still ridiculously inflated prices, how many professionals can really afford to buy a system?! 

My Canon 5Ds will give it a good run for the money at one tenth of the price.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 4, 2015)

I wasn't clear from their blurb.
Does some other company supply the sensor?
Is it an enlarged Sony sensor?

I'd love to use one and see how it benefits.
I'm sure if would have lovely shallow depth of field at a wide aperture.
I do like that in medium format pictures.
There is a lovely photograph of an Elephant in the book "A Shadow Falls" that I presume is taken with medium format. It has a lovely effect.
I could see in the time when my camera was 6MP and a Medium Formatt was 20mp that it was leaps ahead.
I wonder how big would the difference now between a 50mp Canon and this camera.
The gap must surely be narrowing in terms of human ability to discern the difference.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 4, 2015)

In relation to the difference, I guess the same people who can instantly tell the difference between a current Sony APS-C sensor and a current Canon FF sensor in the final intended use (eg web display, printed image etc) could also easily discern the difference between a 50mp Canon and a medium format image. I assume those people exist? Maybe??

There are probably specialised uses where this is ideal, but personally, I've got doubts about digital medium format. Current post production techniques, pixel shift technology, image stitching and merging remove most of the high MP benefits. Without very wide aperture lenses, you also don't get much of a narrow DOF benefit. 

Still, I shoot medium format film cameras and Fuji mirrorless cameras, so I can appreciate that many people just like being different for no valid reason. And when Canon gets into the medium format market, I'm sure it won't take much to convince me that they are the greatest cameras ever.


----------



## Nitroman (Jun 4, 2015)

This sort of high quality is great for specialist uses and pixel peepers but ultimately these Phase One camera systems are more of a status symbol for clients to buy in to than anything else.

Ten year ago I used to assist a very big car photographer who used a 22mp Imacon back for big brand brochures and ad campaigns. At the time, 22mp MF was cutting edge and what all the big agencies wanted. Sadly, by the time the digital images went to cmyk print press, the conversion process left very little discernable difference between a $30,000 MF back and a modern 22mp dslr.

As i said, most people won't need these MF cameras and most clients won't be able to tell the difference between them and a 50mp Canon 5Ds. In some instances the new Canon will beat the MF hands down due to usability, autofocus etc. 

These MF backs and whole systems are still vastly overpriced and need to come right down in cost ...


----------



## dolina (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd like to see a larger sensor matching the dimension of film phase one cameras.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 5, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> But seriously ... at those still ridiculously inflated prices, how many professionals can really afford to buy a system?!
> 
> My Canon 5Ds will give it a good run for the money at one tenth of the price.


Keep in mind that it's about total cost, not just the camera.
For me the Phase One pays for itself due to saved air fares alone. Despite that CPL reducing that factor.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jun 7, 2015)

Most pros who will be using this gear will rent it, just as they do with most of the equipment they use on a shoot. Then simply bill the client for the rental charges. Perhaps obvious to say, big time big budget clients.

Sure there are some amateurs who will want to purchase this equipment. In particular the people shooting technical cameras will want the back for the megapixels and the long exposure that will now be available. 

Pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 11, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Nitroman said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously ... at those still ridiculously inflated prices, how many professionals can really afford to buy a system?!
> ...



area vs linear scale error


----------



## Aglet (Jun 11, 2015)

I've booked some hands-on time with one. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## JClark (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeffrey said:


> Most pros who will be using this gear will rent it, just as they do with most of the equipment they use on a shoot. Then simply bill the client for the rental charges. Perhaps obvious to say, big time big budget clients.
> 
> Sure there are some amateurs who will want to purchase this equipment. In particular the people shooting technical cameras will want the back for the megapixels and the long exposure that will now be available.
> 
> Pretty exciting stuff.



Sadly the CMOS back (the 50mp) doesn't work well on a technical camera. The CCD backs (60 and 80) do, but a tech cam is where live view would really shine and live view on the CMOS backs is, uh... sub-optimal.


----------

